# Ubuntu mit Wubi



## headghot (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo erstmal!
Hab mir heute Ubuntu runtergeladen und mit Wubi installiert. (vorher hatte ich Vista und jetzt beides drauf)
1.Nur kann ich von Ubuntu aus nicht auf meine Festplatten zugreifen und das NTFS Gefasel, was ich im Internet gefunden hab, kapier ich nich.

2.Irgendwie kann ich diese ganzen geilen effekte nicht einstellen weil der irgendein problem mit meiner Nvidia Grafikkarte hat!
Grafikkartentreiber hab ich garnicht erstversucht von der CD zu installieren, weil ich nur eine für Xp und eine für Vista hab.

3. Das mit dem Internet bekomme ich auch nicht geregelt weil ich meinen AVM Wlanstick per Doppelklick auf die exe nich installiert bekomme.

Hoffe um schnelle Hilfe, weil ich bis jetzt noch nie was mit Linux ware zu tun hatte und irgendwie allein nix geregelt bekomme!

Schöne grüße aus WUppertal!


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Januar 2009)

1) Sollte mit einer aktuellen Ubuntu Installation (Intrepid Ibex / Version 8.10) von Haus aus gehen, solange man nicht die Verschlüsselung oder Komprimierung aktiviert hat! Die Festplatten/Partitionen findest Du über den Menüpunkt Orte (engl. Places).
2) Welche Grafikkarte hast Du? Normalerweise fragt Ubuntu nach ob proprietäre Treiber verwendet werden sollen. Zur Not kannst Du sie selbst aktivieren unter folgendem Menüpunkt:
System -> Systemverwaltung/Administration -> Verwaltung eingeschränkter Treiber
Ansonsten bitte Fehler(-meldungen) aufschreiben und hier angeben.
3) Achtung, vergiss alle Windows Treiber CDs! Unter Linux kannst Du keine Windows Treiber verwenden (nur über einen sogenannten Wrapper falls es keinen Linuxtreiber gibt). Es wäre praktisch wenn Du die Modellbezeichnung Deines WLAN-Sticks angeben würdest.

Zu 2 und 3) Versuch auch nicht irgendwelche EXE-Dateien zu starten, das funktioniert nicht.

Für den Anfang empfehle ich Dir das Ubuntuusers Wiki.
Dort findest Du alle wichtigen Anleitungen für Anfänger (und Fortgeschrittene).


----------



## headghot (21. Januar 2009)

HAllo
Ersteinmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Zu 1) lässt sich sagen dass ich die eine Partition namens Volume, welche ich vor geraumer Zeit einmal erstellt hab jetzt sehe, die musik, die dort drauf is aber nicht abspielen kann, weil das system keinen codec findet. wieso sehe ich meine Standartplatte C nicht? WEil ich doch schließlich Ubuntu auf C installiert habe!

2) Ich hab die Geforce 8800 GTS 320 Mb 
 Manuell aktivieren t aber auch nicht da ich unter System--Systemverwaltung keinen Punkt namens Verwendung eingeschränkter Treiber finden kann.

3) FRITZ! Wlan USB Stick  für AVM Fritz!Box mit USB 2.0 oder 1.1 Anschluss (125 M Bit/s
  Mit WPA Wpa2 und WEP


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Januar 2009)

Per Wubi wird so etwas wie eine virtuelle Festplatte (eine Image Datei) für Ubuntu verwendet. Beim booten wird das Image eingebunden. Für Ubuntu ist die Festplatte (C) ein anderes Laufwerk.
Unter Linux werden die Festplatten nicht mit Buchstaben dargestellt und auch Ubuntu zeigt die Festplatten nach deren Bezeichnung an (Volume ist der Standardname unter Windows, wenn man keinen Namen für eine Partition eingibt).
Zusätzlich muß man unter Ubuntu die Codecs installieren. Das ist im ubuntuusers Wiki sehr gut erklärt. Bitte schau da einfach mal drüber!
Die Grafikkarte ist neu genug um die 3D Treiber unter Ubuntu zu nutzen. Der Menüpunkt den ich angegeben habe ist in der Standardinstallation dabei. Falls Du eine Minimalinstallation durchgeführt hast kannst Du es nachinstallieren in dem Du das Terminal öffnest und dort eingibst:

(Ab Ubuntu "Hardy Heron" 8.04 ) 


```
sudo aptitude install jockey-gtk
```

(Bis Ubuntu "Gutsy Gibbon" 7.10)

```
sudo aptitude install restricted-manager
```

AVM bietet native Linux Treiber an: AVM USB Stick


----------



## headghot (21. Januar 2009)

Öhhmm wo du grade sagst Standartinstallation.
Wo mach ichn das hier Tut mir echt leid, wenn ich so blöde Fragen stelle, aber ich hab bis jetzt leider keine Ahnung von Linuxsystemen


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. Januar 2009)

Ich hab ja schon gemerkt das Du Anfänger bist 

Okay, ich sehe gerade das einige Bezeichnungen umbenannt worden sind.
Bitte schau mal ob einer von diesen Einträgen zu finden ist:


"System -> Systemverwaltung -> Hardware-Treiber" (Ab Ubuntu 8.04 "Hardy Heron")
"System -> Systemverwaltung -> Verwaltung eingeschränkter Treiber" (Bei Ubuntu 7.10 "Gutsy Gibbon")

Zusätzlich sollte im Tray oben rechts ein kleines Symbol erscheinen das aussieht wie eine kleine Steckkarte, wenn man darauf klickt wird der "restricted-manager" auch geladen. Es öffnet sich ein Fenster wie im Anhang dargestellt. Da muß man dann das Kästchen aktivieren, es wird der Graka-Treiber runtergeladen und installiert, nach einem Neustart hat man dann 3D-fähige Grafiktreiber.


----------



## headghot (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo!"!!
Tut mir leid, dass ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet hab.
Ich hab Ubuntu jetzt mit der Hilfe von nem Freund erfolgreich eingerichtet mit allem PiPaPo.
Nur wo  ich nicht weiter weiß, und wo ich auch nicht weiß wonach ich suchen muss, ist dass zum Beispiel bei Youtube kein Sound kommt.
Wie kann ich das Problem beheben bzw. welche Stichwörter kommen in Frage?


----------



## LSd (26. Januar 2009)

Stichwörter für google: "ubuntu youtube sound" 

bekommt man bspw. folgenden Link:

http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#...cromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox

Viel. hilft es dir ja weiter.

Grüße


----------



## headghot (27. Januar 2009)

Ich habs jetzt einfach so gemanaget, dass ich einen Track geöffnet hab und auf die dann erschienene Abfrage 2 codecs runtergeladen habe.
Darauf ging der Youtube sound irgendwie auch

Jetzt habe ich aber schonwieder 2 Fragen:
1. is der Sound ziemlich leise obwohl ich alle Regler auf maximum habe..(Realtek onboard). Wie bekomm ich den Sound lauter?
Iwie bekomme ich Teamspeak auch nicht mehr konfiguriert obwohl es gestern noch geklappt hat!

2. Ich habe mir so ziemlich alles Javamäßiges runtergeladen und trozdem funktionieren die Spiele auf PlayRay.de nicht. Kann mir jemand sagen nach welchem Paket ich speziell suchen muss?

Danke schonmal!


----------

